# Lost Blue Werner Paddle



## jackheyman (Jul 17, 2014)

Lost a blue werner in the black rock race beat down on clear creek


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bumping this to the top. That was an awesome show you put on last night!


----------



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

*Found*

Found paddle in Lower CC, called # on paddle and left message. Sent you a pm with contact info for me.


----------



## WAVE (Jul 26, 2014)

This may be my paddle. I lost my Wavesport Red Kayak along with a Go-Pro and my Blue shafted Werner Paddle that has white blades. It is beat up badly. This may be my paddle. I lost all of this in the Golden Kayak park


----------

